# 2021 R18



## icanthelpit (Sep 17, 2020)

This looks pretty sweet to me! Your thoughts?


----------



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm not a cruiser fan but I have to admit to watching more than one introductory video on this bike. The price isn't too bad by BMW standards. Looking forward to seeing one on the street.


----------



## stphnclrk1181 (Feb 9, 2021)

A man can always dream...though my wife said "no" when I showed her the photos on the website.


----------



## XUMERX (Sep 15, 2010)

I just bought one actually.. Never been on one but I fell in love. Now I have one! I found a great deal on a First Edition with only 89 miles on it so why not. I will say this.... its a beast.. lot of power and a lot of weight but most importantly it's a work of art by looks and feel.


----------



## XUMERX (Sep 15, 2010)

I just got the bags for it as well.


----------

